# change of destination



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We normally go on the move starting in early April looking for sunshine, as by then we will have nearly forgotten what it feels like. usual route is down through France via Bordeaux to Spain. 
We are wondering about Belgium/Holland and Germany for a change, when would it be warm enough for us poor thin blooded old hasbeens.

cabby


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Northern Germany is the same as us (and can be worse).....quite wet

The south is in line with mid France but remember its mountains etc down there so could be cooler!

I've lived in Northern Germany for over 15 years.........but spent many a week in the south.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , it depends 
this year we had fantastic weather with only little rain since mid of *april*. please notice: I live in northern Germany in the area of Kiel (baltic coast) . So dare to come to northern Germany , my proposal is to go via Calais through the Netherlands to east frisian region . here are many Stellplatz`along the shores ( Greetsiel , Nessmersiel, Bensersiel, Neuharlingersiel , Hooksiel , Horumersiel , Wilhelmshaven ) . Continue through the Wangerland-region , take the Wischhafen-ferry to cross river Elbe , and go northbound via Friedrichskoog, Simonsberg , Dagebüll) continue into Denmark to catch the ferry back home from Esbjerg.

best regards
Jan


----------

